# Been asked to adopt a cockatiel



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

As you know, my 'bird CV' consists of (rescued) budgies and also canaries, never a cockatiel. (And sadly, my budgie boy Simmi passed away at Xmas time). A friend who has been helping elderly relatives of her husband's, has asked if I would adopt their pet cockatiel as it looks likely that the couple will be in hospital and/ or care homes from now on. 

I have not yet even met the bird, and neither have I yet researched the species, which I will of course do, if the 'adoption' goes ahead. This then is just an initial enquiry to see what cockatiel owners, and any others, here on this forum think I should do. (Also, how can I know what gender / age the bird is...)

While it pains me to think of him / her spending lots of time alone in that house, I am not sure if I am ready for another bird in my life....Etc...Etc...and whilst I know the final decision rests with me, and I'm not obliged to take the bird - it could perhaps be rehomed elsewhere (?) - can anyone advise?

Thank you


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Susan,

it's good to hear you are considering this all carefully. 
There are a few members who have adopted tiels and I think they have enjoyed them. 

All I can say from my own experience with one tiel is that she was significantly noisier than 12 budgies. The loudness of the flock call is quite piercing. Something you really need to experience first hand. 
They all also a lot dustier than budgies. Depending on how you are with cleaning or allergies, depends how much this matters to you. 

They can be a very friendly, social bird. Obviously this one has been with people so it depends how they interacted with him/her as to the personality. We thought Sidney was a boy for years before her laying an egg told us otherwise. Nothing about her personality made her seem like a female so as with budgies, gender really doesn't matter. My Sid was sweet and affectionate and loved human company. 

If you have room to quarantine the tiel and the space then you could always take her in with fostering in mind. If you fall in love, you can keep him/her, but if you find it too much then you can look to rehome. 

My local reptile and pet store has a lot of hand tame birds they sell, but they also have older animals that need rehoming bought back to them. Maybe you could see if you have a pet store like this near you.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for your very helpful reply. 

As I live in a flat, one of my concerns would be if there was a high level of noise, for the neighbours as well as myself. I also have mild asthma which I don't think has been previously affected by having budgies, but is also something for me to consider re a larger bird. 

You mentioned quarantine; was surprised that's something you'd recommend even though I don't have any other birds..? ?

I have yet to meet the bird but am trying to think of as many aspects of the potential adoption as possible. 

(Meanwhile I still very much miss my wee budgie boy Simmi....And wish he was still here with me).


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The tiel call really does carry. It also depends on how much you are there as well. If you are gone for a lot of the day, the tiel might flock call a lot. 
If you have no other birds then obviously there's no birds to quarantine against. As you mentioned budgies and canaries and your profile says you have three budgies, I assumed there were still birds in your home. 

Are you on good terms with your neighbours? It might be something to mention to them if think you might adopt.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Sadly no, I've no (other) birds at this time. The birds mentioned in my profile, have been across the years, and not all at once. Jenni and Simmi were the most recent.

I'm waiting to see if my friend can obtain some / any more info regarding the cockatiel.

Thanks.x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cockatiels really do produce quite a bit more feather "dust" than budgies. From what I've read and heard, they are also "needier" than budgies with regard to wanting attention from their owner. (Of course, like everything, this will vary from bird to bird.) The call they produce is amazingly loud -- and I have three lovebirds to compare it to! 

I'd suggest looking into whether or not there are any parrot rescues in the area that would be able to take in the cockatiel and work to find it a good home.

Whatever you decide, please be sure to keep us updated!

Best wishes :hug:*


----------

